# Import food supplements



## Kathleen W (May 21, 2009)

Hi,
I'm moving to the USA in a few months and as a nutritionist I have a lot of food supplements, minerals, herbs,... We are moving our furniture, clothes etc. in a container and I was wondering if I can take these supplements to the US. Can I import them or is that forbidden?
Kind regards,
Kathleen


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Always tricky these ones. I'd locate the port of entry and give the guys who make the decision a call. When you finally get through, they're usually quite helpful.

You may of course also find your shippers say something else.


----------



## Kathleen W (May 21, 2009)

Very helpful information. I will give them a call, very good idea.


----------

